# Re-starting service through Thunder Bay, Ont. ?



## WICT106 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been looking across the WWW for information on the re-institution of passenger service through Thunder Bay, ON. One suggested routing could be using the CN east of Thunder Bay, and then the CP between Thunder Bay & Winnipeg. From Winnipeg to the west coast the route would remain on the CN. The CP routing would avoid the jog that the present day CN Thunder Bay route takes through northern Minnesota.

Has anyone here heard of any updates on returning Via Rail through Thunder Bay ?


----------



## bobnabq (Oct 25, 2011)

WICT106 said:


> Has anyone here heard of any updates on returning Via Rail through Thunder Bay ?


I just did a quick Google search and found some links, this being one:

My linkHyer Re-introduces Motion to Restore Passenger Rail to North Shore & Thunder Bay


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 31, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> WICT106 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here heard of any updates on returning Via Rail through Thunder Bay ?
> ...


Good, someone's introduced a motion...! That oughta get 'er done.


----------



## Cascadia (Nov 22, 2011)

Dang, now if there was a way to connect Thunder Bay to Duluth, that would be really spectacular. As it is I don't believe there is even a bus? I do wish Ontario, Manitoba, and Minnesota were better connected by trains and other public transportation.

I have never traveled the Ontario part of the North Shore, only the Minnesota part, would sure be wonderful to see it by train.


----------

